# My Komondor And The  Possum



## Mugen (Feb 26, 2010)

Heres an interesting story. My wife was kept awake in the middle of the night by my three LGDs. One of LGDs, Tibor, the Komondor, guarded the house. So, hes outside all the time. My other two (Komondor and Caucasian Mountain Dog) stayed inside the goat pen. My wife was mad like hell, ran outside and yelled at them to shut up. When she went out, she saw the possum walking slowly toward the house. Tibor was being cool watching it. Whenever the poor got too close to the house, he would grasp and drop it off in the middle of the field. Then, the poor thing would walk back to the house again. Meanwhile, my other dogs kept on barking like hell to the possum trying to scare it away.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 26, 2010)

Poor guy's thinking, "Why won't this blankety-blankin' possum just stay where I put it???"



Cute story.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Feb 26, 2010)

thats pretty good... yay good dogs!


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 27, 2010)

Very cute! Good dog!


----------



## Mugen (Feb 28, 2010)

Tibor is my sweetest LGD on the farm. He's also very protective. He almost "killed" a family's friend for picking the vegetable. Luckily, he was leashed. Still he jumped the fence and got to inches from her. Tibor has bitten my sister and my dad after I told them not to go to the house when I'm not around. Even though, he knows them, he's still in charge. His brother, Max, is acting like a baby-a big baby for his age. He's somewhat protective if Tibor doesn't bother him. Tibor absolutely hates the way Max barks and guards the farm. 

My Caucasian Mountain Dog, Bear, is also sweet. Whenever he sees us, he'll come over for a little petting and walk away. I like playing hide-n-seek with Bear. He's really smart. Instead of chasing us around the truck, he would lay on the floor and wait to see which direction we're going to run to and then he would run to meet us. Bear is over 200 lbs big bone-bear type Mastiff. He is not afraid of any modern breed from Petsmart or the doggie park. 

All of three have boomy barks. Sometimes, I also have to go outside and tell them to shut up. I'm thinking to get two more CMDs if the wife lets me.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 1, 2010)

Our Sarplaninac cornered something by the barn once and barked himself silly..  My wife called me at work and was kinda nervous to go see what he'd gotten down.  I told her just to take the .22 rifle and be careful..

I was thinking...snake...fox...raccoon...possum...something along those lines.

When she got down there, it was a box turtle.

He'd clawed the ground around it and barked until he had big shoestrings of slobber hanging off his jaws, but...well, turtles don't respond well to that sort of thing.  He just wanted it to leave, and the turtle was naturally doing the exact opposite by just climbing into its shell to wait it out.

She removed said turtle from the barnyard and the big guy was OK after that.

He just didn't know what it was..  I doubt he'd ever seen one, so it' wasn't 'normal' to be there....and he wanted it gone.


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL

You guys and your big LGDs


I bet you'd pee yourselves if you'd seen my MINIATURE LABRADOODLE. Yes my froo froo dog foaming at the mouth trying to murder a groundhog. He was straining on his line, he only weighs 25lbs, and at one point even ripped the line stake out of the ground and went running like a mad dog after this groundhog

It was HILARIOUS. This dog is a super wimp, he even hides under the bed if there is something scarey. He'd be an awful guard dog LOL.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Mar 11, 2010)

Mugen said:
			
		

> ............My Caucasian Mountain Dog, Bear, is also sweet. Whenever he sees us, he'll come over for a little petting and walk away. I like playing hide-n-seek with Bear. He's really smart. Instead of chasing us around the truck, he would lay on the floor and wait to see which direction we're going to run to and then he would run to meet us. Bear is over 200 lbs big bone-bear type Mastiff. He is not afraid of any modern breed from Petsmart or the doggie park.
> 
> All of three have boomy barks. Sometimes, I also have to go outside and tell them to shut up. I'm thinking to get two more CMDs if the wife lets me.


I think they're Beautiful Dogs. My full sized collie has ALOT of hair so I can imagine the shedding from a CMD if it were inside. I shave my collie's hair down before she starts loosing her shedding coat all over inside. So that helps ALOT. My favorite is to give her a 'lions tail' & let her have long hair below her jawline, so she has a small lions jawline neck hair, lol. The vets assistant once said "did someone try to make you a lion?", lol, & said how cute she looked. You'd never know from her 'cute' look that she's a Very good guard dog.  The shorter hair also helps with cutting down on the weed burrs she gets in her fur. I hate when her hair is long & she comes in with those in her fur. :/


----------

